# Hiking sticks



## ripplerider (Apr 17, 2016)

Those of you who butcher and de-bone your game in the woods to reduce the weight carried out, have you ever tried the extendable hiking staffs on the way out? Trekking poles I believe is the correct terminology among backpackers. I have a friend who regularly does multi-day trips along the A.T. and he swears by them. He's nearly finished the Smokey Mtn. section of the trail after starting at Springer Mtn. a couple yrs. ago. Hits the trail about 4 or 5 times a yr. He's a big fan of trekking poles, especially on downhill stretches. Any of you hunters ever used them? Seems like they might make a good rifle rest too. If you've used them please share your experiences. I'm planning on trying  to carry out my kills this year (if I have any) and looking for ways to take some of the load off my knees on steep downhill descents.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Apr 17, 2016)

I've never used them but a may be missing the boat. I like to have gun handy while walking. Only time I pack my rifle is after dark.


----------



## jbogg (Apr 17, 2016)

When I started backpacking a few years ago I assumed trekking poles would just add unneeded weight.  A buddy convinced me to try them and I am so glad I did.  They actually reduce the felt load on your back by at least 5 - 8lbs.  The best analogy is that it feels like you are using four wheel drive when going uphill.  Much easier climbing, and they also reduce the strain on the knees when descending.

I just started mountain hunting this year, the poles are an important part of my gear.  They double as spreader bars for my bridge hammock, and I was just getting ready to spray paint them since I discovered I can turn them into a ground blind in about 30 seconds.  Just adjust the height and stick them in the ground about 5' - 6' apart.  Then attach some camo fabric to the wrist straps with a couple of small clips and instant ground blind.   I use a hammock seat from fanatic outdoors and it's a great combo.


----------



## bowbuck (Apr 17, 2016)

They would probably be nice. I use a monopod/staff a lot.  It helps immensely getting a steady shot when the adrenaline gets to pumping or that big buck show up on the next ridge.  I have had friends laugh at me for needing a stick to shoot but it is amazing how much better shot you can get off with a rest.  I extend it out hiking in and it gives you better traction.  I killed a buck this season slipping out a logging road and spotted him and another buck sparring (opening weekend). I rested on the monopod since I was not near a tree in the middle of the road.  It steadied me up for an 80 yd shot where it matters.


----------



## ripplerider (Apr 18, 2016)

There have been several times that I would have filled a tag if I'd had a rest handy; 2 wallhangers come to mind immediately that I just couldnt quite steady the crosshairs on enough to suit me then they were gone. I dont know if trekking poles extend out far enough to use as a standing rest or not. I'm like you tree cutter my gun is in my hands at all times unless I'm dragging one out you never know when you might need it. I believe you JBoggs on the 4-wd thing I've hiked with my friend who swears by them enough to have seen the utility of them. It's just that they'd have to be packable when I'm slipping (stalking, whatever) and useful in some other way like building a blind or as a rifle rest.. Those babies aint cheap what brand do you use JBoggs?


----------



## jbogg (Apr 18, 2016)

ripplerider said:


> There have been several times that I would have filled a tag if I'd had a rest handy; 2 wallhangers come to mind immediately that I just couldnt quite steady the crosshairs on enough to suit me then they were gone. I dont know if trekking poles extend out far enough to use as a standing rest or not. I'm like you tree cutter my gun is in my hands at all times unless I'm dragging one out you never know when you might need it. I believe you JBoggs on the 4-wd thing I've hiked with my friend who swears by them enough to have seen the utility of them. It's just that they'd have to be packable when I'm slipping (stalking, whatever) and useful in some other way like building a blind or as a rifle rest.. Those babies aint cheap what brand do you use JBoggs?



Some of the poles can be expensive.  I purchased two pair online from sierratradingpost, both in the $30 range per pair.  They have held up well.  Check out the monopod poles from Mountainsmith.  They have a removable cap on top of the handle which protect a 3/8" long piece of threaded rod designed to attach a camera to the monopod.  You could easily use the rod to attach a cradle for a gun rest.  While they are not long enough to be used as a rest standing, they would be perfect for sitting or kneeling.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 18, 2016)

I always carry a folding saw .....When i need a
walking stick, i just find an appropriate (straight)Oak or Hickory sapling and make
myself one.....Got about 10 or so that i have 
collected over the years....


----------



## crucible02 (Apr 20, 2016)

Honestly, check out the Outdoor Products Apex Trekking Pole set from Walmart. Cheap and sturdy. I've been using this same set for about a year now and I bought them to see if this was something I would actually use before spending bigger money on a pair. So far, I haven't needed any but the ones I have. I have beat the fool out of them on the AT, Cloudland Canyon, etc. and they are still going strong.

You should be able to get a pair for $20 or less.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Apr 20, 2016)

I go the cheap route. I usually pick up a walking stick everytime I go to the woods. I got quite the the collection in the bed of my truck.


----------



## QuackAddict (Apr 22, 2016)

I started using them this year in Colorado after breaking my foot last spring. They are awesome and take off what feels like a lot weight.  Made the packout much easier. I will hunt the mountains without them again. I found a great deal on black ovis for a set of Easton poles.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Apr 22, 2016)

I use a pair I got from Wal-mart cheap many years ago. One of them I actually screwed a "Y" type equipment hook into the top. I makes an excellent monopod shooting rest for standing and even shrinks down enough to use when I'm using  a tree seat or in my blind.

You can see it here. Well sortta.
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8247287&postcount=2


----------



## ripplerider (May 5, 2016)

I traded up a pair today. Theyre wal-mart specials but I have nothing in them, traded something I found and gave him some ramps. Wish I'd had them yesterday when I dug ramps. They seem pretty sturdy and extend enough out to use as a rifle rest.


----------



## Killer Kyle (May 5, 2016)

ripplerider said:


> I traded up a pair today. Theyre wal-mart specials but I have nothing in them, traded something I found and gave him some ramps. Wish I'd had them yesterday when I dug ramps. They seem pretty sturdy and extend enough out to use as a rifle rest.



Sounds like a good trade to me!!


----------



## ripplerider (Jun 20, 2016)

jbogg said:


> Some of the poles can be expensive.  I purchased two pair online from sierratradingpost, both in the $30 range per pair.  They have held up well.  Check out the monopod poles from Mountainsmith.  They have a removable cap on top of the handle which protect a 3/8" long piece of threaded rod designed to attach a camera to the monopod.  You could easily use the rod to attach a cradle for a gun rest.  While they are not long enough to be used as a rest standing, they would be perfect for sitting or kneeling.



I recently bought one of these and I love it! Mine will extend far enough to rest a rifle on (has a cork walking cane-type handle with a dip in it that a rifle will sit in handily) if I stoop over a little bit. Its like having a third hand when you climb over logs and rocks and you can probe around over stuff to check for snakes. It lets down small enough to hang it on my daypack when I need both hands free. I think it's going to be a great help hunting rough places this fall.

 I had traded up a pair of cheapo wal-mart brand trekking poles previously and they helped me some on a steep off-trail descent off Bald mtn. but they werent stout enough for my purposes. They kept slipping out of adjustment then one of them bent double when I tightened it down as hard as I could. The Mountainsmith pole has a built-in shock absorbing feature that's really nice. All in all for 28 bucks it was a good investment.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jun 21, 2016)

whitetailfreak said:


> I go the cheap route. I usually pick up a walking stick everytime I go to the woods. I got quite the the collection in the bed of my truck.



This is what I do ?


----------



## ripplerider (Jun 22, 2016)

I have done the same thing many times. However, a dead stick picked up off the ground could easily break in a bad stretch of steep terrain where you cant afford to fall. There were places we were forced to come down on our recent trip off the Bald where you could easily have suffered a broken bone had you slipped or had your support break at the wrong time. I have an artificial shoulder joint now that I sure dont need to tear up again. Cutting a live tree on the National Forest is illegal and though the likelihood of getting caught for it is tiny I dont want to have to worry about it. We got checked by the Game Warden as we were approaching the truck after our last trip. He was really cool and likely wouldnt have said much about a green walking stick but who knows? I'm happy with my recent purchase and love the ability to hang it on my daypack closed up when I dont need it. I hope I get to use it while packing out a boned out bear, deer or hog this fall.


----------

